
Google’s Andy Rubin Defends Android to Jury - ghosh
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/05/copyright-and-consequences-googles-andy-rubin-defends-android-to-jury/
======
feelin_googley
"...and we think they all suck."

Was he referring to Limbo?

Plan 9 or Inferno on a smartphone form factor would tempt me to use one. The
only reason I'm not using Plan 9 everyday is hardware support.

I don't dare say what I think of Java and Android. But let's just say I see
things a little differently than Lindholm.

Rubin used C and NetBSD at Danger before he went to Google. Remember the
T-Mobile Sidekick?

Microsoft bought Danger and shut it down.

A sad state of affairs but I guess it's all about the money.

All this and more will be in my upcoming fact-inspired novel, "Litigating
mediocrity".

